# Fireproofing code for demise wall Ventura County (Fireproofing 1 hour?) Code number?



## Ekerhulas (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi all,

Looking to find out the reference number or code citation of the residential multi-unit common wall. I know it's supporsed to be 1 hour rated. But i need the specific reference to the code. How and where can I find it?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2021)

Ekerhulas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to find out the reference number or code citation of the residential multi-unit common wall. I know it's supporsed to be 1 hour rated. But i need the specific reference to the code. How and where can I find it?


CRC- Residential Code (Townhouses) ? or CBC (non-Townhomes)
California Residential Code 2019








						Searchable platform for building codes
					

Explore a searchable database of US construction and building code. Code regulations are consolidated by state and city for easier navigation.




					up.codes
				



R302.2 Townhouses
R302.2.1 Double Walls
R302.2.2 Common Walls
R302.2.3 Continuity
R302.2.4 Parapets for Townhouses
R302.2.6 Structural Independence
Appendix K Sound Transmission of 50 STC

CBC California Building Code


			https://up.codes/viewer/california/ibc-2018/chapter/7/fire-and-smoke-protection-features#708
		

420.2 Separation Walls
708 Fire Partitions
708.3 Fire-Resistance Rating
708.4 Continuity
708.4.1 Supporting Construction
708.7 Penetrations
1206 Sound Transmission of 50 STC


----------



## Ekerhulas (Jul 9, 2021)

mark handler said:


> CRC- Residential Code (Townhouses) ? or CBC (non-Townhomes)
> California Residential Code 2019
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this great information. Best, Elissa


----------

